# Clearo vs Aero



## boxerulez (29/9/15)

So I bought myself an Aero from twisp. Yes yes I know now and if only I learned of this forum earlier.

I started on a Clearo and I still use it. I liked it besides the fact that I have had my tanks changed out under warranty because they leak.

So I played with the Aero at the kiosk and I really liked the intensity of the vape. 

With the 0.5ohm coil it was really nice. My Aero came with a 1ohm coil and I used the Peach/Lemon mix in there. 

I use half signature half zero juice to cut down the nicotine as I hate the tingling sensation I get from too much nic.

The first day was awesome until I burnt a coil and it tasted like crap ever since.

I moved to the other coil with a different mix and it completely killed my throat. No burning taste but it burns my throat as in inhaling toxic fumes.

Moved on to 0.5ohm and only the peach/lemon mix is acceptable.

It seems that the vape gets better once the tank warms up. When its cold the vape is less intense visually but very rough on the throat.

I have been vaping atraight to lung with the Aero. (Impossible with the clearo for me)




Please tell me where to go now. Does other juices work well in the device? 

Is it the twisp juice that is causing my problems?

What should I do to improve my vape experience?

At the moment I am enjoying the Clearo more than my new Aero and this should be a better vape as it is esentially an eGO 1 which comes recommended in most circles to beginners.

Please guide me.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (29/9/15)

Hi @boxerulez 

Maybe you should try other juices

There are several amazing retailers on this forum that sell their own local juice lines, many of which are fabulous and well priced. 

Also, slightly higher VG content in the juice may help make the vape smoother for you on the Aero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (29/9/15)

Welcome!with the 0.5ohm coil you should get some lower nic juice.3-6mg for lung hits,there are many vendors here on the forum and Vape veterans that will assist you shortly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (29/9/15)

Twisp juice are really not that great quality when compared to some of the amazing juices out there. Try Skyblue, Mr Hardwicks, vape king, atomix vapes etc. Look at all the local retailers and I can guarantee you a better taste and experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coco (29/9/15)

As others have suggested, the 0.5 ohm coils with the Twist 18 mg juice will kill your throat. If you are used to 18mg Twisp juices, I would recommend a 6mg in the 0.5 ohm.

I can recommend Skyblue (haven't tried the others mentioned) - in addition you will probably pay the same amount for 30 ml that you are used to paying Twist for 10 ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (29/9/15)

Thanks so much guys. I will look at putting together an order for some juices from one of these guys along with some cheaper coils to fit my Aero.

Secondly... can you thin out with standard VG? As in the type you pull of the shelf?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (29/9/15)

boxerulez said:


> Thanks so much guys. I will look at putting together an order for some juices from one of these guys along with some cheaper coils to fit my Aero.
> 
> Secondly... can you thin out with standard VG? As in the type you pull of the shelf?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



Yes you can and the VG will soften the throat hit and make more clouds. Just make sure to get BP grade VG. 

But the VG makes the juice thicker and if the juice becomes too thick it may have wicking issues in your device. I am not experienced with the Ego1 but maybe others can comment. 

Maybe try with a bit of juice first and see if it works.


----------



## Coco (29/9/15)

If you get to a 50/50 mix you should be fine on the eGo One. (Higher than that and I have some issues with the coils not wicking fast enough, YMMV)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/15)

Coco said:


> If you get to a 50/50 mix you should be fine on the eGo One. (Higher than that and I have some issues with the coils not wicking fast enough, YMMV)



Not sure what the PG VG ratio is of the Twisp juices currently

When i vaped them I think they were 50/50 but they did feel thinner than some 50/50 juices I vape today. S maybe they were 60 PG

If they are 50/50 and @boxerulez dilutes them down with say equal parts VG, it will probably come out around 75% VG, which may then be too high according to @Coco

Let us know how it goes @boxerulez


----------



## Coco (29/9/15)

Silver said:


> When i vaped them I think they were 50/50 but they did feel thinner than some 50/50 juices I vape today. S maybe they were 60 PG
> 
> If they are 50/50 and @boxerulez dilutes them down with say equal parts VG, it will probably come out around 75% VG, which may then be too high according to @Coco



Good point, I didn't look up the Twisp mix. Haven't had Twisp juices in years (literally), so that may be a slippery slope if they are at 50/50 already. Then again, I chain-vape, so I may be a bit harder on those little juice holes when I use my eGo tanks than normally acceptable.  

The holes are tiny, so I still wouldn't dilute too much.

They (Twisp) really should recommend lower nic juices for the 0.5 coils, I've been reading a lot of complaints about the normal juices being too harsh in their devices, i.e. they typically target new vapers and it is not a good way to start the journey. I know a number of vendors make it very clear with the sub-ohm coils both on their sites and in-person. 

(I was one of those that 'don't tell me what to do, I've been vaping longer than you' when I bought my first subtank - not a pleasant experience at 18 mg at all... and I used to do 24...)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NnoS (29/9/15)

I'm not sure if Twisp offers the CLR coils or if other vendors still stock them based on the whole Twisp/Joyetech situation but I've found that with the CLR coil the Ego1 can handle high VG juice if you open up the wicking hole to the maximum level (they are adjustable). The stock coils don't wick higher VG that well. So I'd recommend getting those if you are going to be diluting your juice with VG. 

Or, as others have stated, find some other juice at 50/50 ratio with a nic level that suits your preference.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Coco (30/9/15)

NnoS said:


> I'm not sure if Twisp offers the CLR coils



Just checked, Twisp only has the 1.0 & 0.5 ohms available, no CLR. But yes, they are a different beast altogether.


----------



## boxerulez (30/9/15)

Coco said:


> Just checked, Twisp only has the 1.0 & 0.5 ohms available, no CLR. But yes, they are a different beast altogether.


So I popped my last .5 today and was utterly gatvol.

2 burnt since i own this Aero.(Saturday)

Went to get some new 1.0ohm coils. Got VG from dischem....


and 3 e-sense juices 8mg from Wesleys.

Cuppacino Watermelon and Peach.

Mixed 1.2ml cuppacino with .2 VG and .3Vanilla 0mg and boy this aero is now a dream.

Lets see how the coil holds up. Its running a lit cooler than the .5ohm coils did previously.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edevill (30/9/15)

I found CLR coils at vape shop in Melrose arch today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coco (30/9/15)

Edevill said:


> I found CLR coils at vape shop in Melrose arch today.



Yeap, and they (currently) have no intention of stopping bringing them in. When I want stuff & feel like getting out of the house, I take a short drive there.


----------



## Coco (30/9/15)

boxerulez said:


> So I popped my last .5 today and was utterly gatvol.
> 
> 2 burnt since i own this Aero.(Saturday)



Erk. Well, they don't last weeks for me (5-7 on average), but that sounds a bit rough. Then again, lately I've been using the TC coils instead of the 0.5 when I do pick up mine (obviously not on the standard battery) - I just struggle with the small holes and wicking, not an issue in TC mode.


----------



## Edevill (30/9/15)

Coco said:


> Erk. Well, they don't last weeks for me (5-7 on average), but that sounds a bit rough. Then again, lately I've been using the TC coils instead of the 0.5 when I do pick up mine (obviously not on the standard battery) - I just struggle with the small holes and wicking, not an issue in TC mode.


I must say even though I am not a TC fan it does bring out a lot in some flavours!


----------



## Ashley A (1/10/15)

At the lower resistance, you usually need to lower the nic content as well. I think Twisp was only 18mg or 0mg. A 50/50 mix would take you to 9mg.

Try out Vapour Mountain or Skyblue juices in 3mg or 6mg. Both give you fantastic flavour in a nic level that suits you and they're a lot cheaper than Twisp juice.

Ditto on the forum feeling. I think we all buy the Twisp 1st based on their marketing and initial research and do the in depth research and find this forum after we paid a fortune for a Twisp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (3/10/15)

I had the twisp aero and use to use Skyblue range juices almost exclusively. It's much cheaper and tastes better and the nic level is lower. I was using a 6 mg. Also you can try Foggs famous sauce. Excellent juice at a good price. There's lots of good juices you can use. When I was using my aero with the twisp juices I was always getting that 'rough' kind of feeling on my throat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (3/10/15)

Yes, you can use other juice in the device.

Yes the twisp is your problem, They are under powered, mucky, and often give that horrible burnt taste to them unless you have a new coil in.

Yes get a new device. 
try some vendors on the forum for some more high powered devices and also some good juices, you wont be disappointed. Once you start building yourself, you will see how insignificant the twisp range is. 

Wish you all the luck for your future vaping pal

Reactions: Like 1


----------

